# OHSA Compliance



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Just a reminder guys to be safe out there. 
Make sure you know what the requirements for you and your employees are, keep the job site safe and clean.
Reportedly, OHSA is going to be on residential jobsites more this year. 
Fall Restraint and Scaffold Safety are at the top of the list, as they cause the most injuries.

Top Ten Violations for 2010.

Most frequently cited violations

PPE article on Paintsquare

Webinar on Respitory PPE


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

For sure :thumbsup:
A former employee from my previous employer said his boss just got hit for 15k. They were on a res job repainting the ext. The labor board was with them. Which is who fined him. Typically when there is a Osha sweep, their not alone 9 times out 10 the labor board will be following.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

How many here use a fall arrest system when working on a ladder over 6 feet?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

The best thing to do when OSHA steps foot on your job. Is instruct all work to be stop. I've had guys sitting for an hour waiting for them to leave. No matter how good you think you are, they can find something. Average fines run from 5-25k. I would rather pay the employees a hour or 2 of down time. 
A few items they will ask for, are your safety rules, emergency kit, water jug with cup holder, MSDS on the job, form 300 Log reports, IIPP. 
Those are the most common items they will ask for. If you got those most likely they will move on to the next. Even with all that, do not preform work while there on the job. The one thing you didn't think of or know, it seems that will be the time you will do it or you'll have a employee do something stupid, and you won't be able to fire them for it by law.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> How many here use a fall arrest system when working on a ladder over 6 feet?


I need to go back and look at that rule closer, there was something about a leading edge? Is it anytime on a ladder over 6 ft?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

The last time I read the ladder safety rules (six years ago) I do not recall anything about a fall arrest on ladders. With staging, yes, unless you have rails all around.

Ladders need to be set properly with 3 feet extending above the surface you are climbing to. 

Vertical ladders (like on water tanks, etc) need a "cage" around them.

At least that's what I remember. 

Here's a (long) passage from an article I wrote for the NGPP while it was still in my good graces.



> *The following passages are quoted from “Standards and Regulations – 29 CFR : Part 1926 “ The exact reference number of each standard is included.
> 
> 1926.450(b)
> "Definitions."
> ...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OOOOOPS,

Meant to add a disclaimer:

These rules are as they were in December 2004. OSHA could have changed them since them. 

Please research for the latest regs.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> How many here use a fall arrest system when working on a ladder over 6 feet?



From what I read in the manual I have, no harness is required for extension ladders. But I have heard of commercial jobs needing harnesses for step ladders over 6'.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> From what I read in the manual I have, no harness is required for extension ladders. But I have heard of commercial jobs needing harnesses for step ladders over 6'.


And I've seen it.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

DeanV said:


> From what I read in the manual I have, no harness is required for extension ladders. But I have heard of commercial jobs needing harnesses for step ladders over 6'.


Unfortunatly, the lead on the harnesses are about 6' long also....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sometimes OSHA makes me go, "Huh?"

Your on an eight ft step, what do you tie your harness into? The ladder? So when you fall, you pull the ladder down on top of you?

Isn't that like adding injury to insult


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

daArch said:


> Sometimes OSHA makes me go, "Huh?"
> 
> Your on an eight ft step, what do you tie your harness into? The ladder? So when you fall, you pull the ladder down on top of you?
> 
> Isn't that like adding injury to insult



From what I heard, they made the company install a track system on the ceiling that the harnesses tied into.

I read my OSHA manual and the actual implementation of much of it leaves me puzzled.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> And I've seen it.


 I saw a guy break his leg falling from a six footer.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

S.L.

I can't relate the number of serious injuries from people falling off a two footer.

but SHHHHHH,








don't tell OSHA, otherwise we wouldn't be able to sit on the crapper w/o a seat belt and air bag


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I saw a guy break his leg falling from a six footer.


Knee went out on the second step of a 4 footer. Ended up with more bolts holding the leg together than there were steps on the ladder. (Still have four left in me....)


----------

